# Standoff nut driver



## aximbigfan (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone know what size nut driver is needed to drive standoffs? I want to get a bit for my electric screwdriver to drive them. I figure as long as I am careful, and have the clutch set low, it should work well.

I read it was 5mm, but that seems to be wayyy too big.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 15, 2009)

I have 5mm ones! Just tested my spare standoffs in a socket


----------

